# 30x9.5x15 TIRES FOR SALE



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

These tires were on a jeep I just bought, and I put new tires on the jeep.
I have 4 Michelin LTX M/S tires with 8/32 of tread left. New is 15/32, so there is over half wear left.

I also have one "never been on the ground/stripes still on the tread" Goodyear Wrangler GS-A.

They are all 30x9.5x15's which is basically equivalent to a 235x75x15

Both of these models are about $140 new. I am selling them for $59 each or best offer.

The first two pictures are of the Goodyear, and then the Michelins.

Chip
281-350-6708


----------

